# What do u consider yourself to be ?



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

*What do u consider yourself to be ?*​
Competitive Bodybuilder346.94%A bodybuilder but never competed7314.90%New to Bodybuilding (train but long way to go)10822.04%Train to look good and stay in shape23147.14%Train to develop muscle for other sports448.98%


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

This has probably been done before but i was wondering what the population of muscle uk looked like. A recent poll about how much people weighed suggested a large amount of people are at the start out part of bodybuilding or train to stay fit for other sports

this applies to both male and female members

i wondered what category most users fit into


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive trained for over 10 years now with a few breaks in between.

Just training because i like training, not trying to impress anyone or excel at another sport, currently not interested in getting huge either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

I competed 4 times as a junior and am now 23 so am taking a break to put more size on


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Competitive bodybuilder. First competed 23 years ago with Nabba 6 wins, 2 seconds, and a
> 
> 6th place in Nabba finals after completely overdieting and losing all the muscle!
> 
> ...


and another win coming up in Doncaster in a few weeks :beer:


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Bodybuilder/powerlifter i believe they call us powerbuilders.

My main aim is strength and powerlifting competition (RAW), but i like to be in good shape and love size.

I have no intentions to ever compete in bodybuilding though its just not my thing.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Stay in shape.... Only cause of job/college/relationship to uphold or else i'd be totally dedicated, well, i am but myt attitude towards hobbies is either balls to the walls or don't care at all. I'm kind of have an addictive personality like that:whistling:


----------



## mithb (Aug 26, 2008)

Just started training. but i train to look good and to stay fit


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bodybuilder looking to compete next year


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

been training for 5years and will be competing in first timers march 2009


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I train for beaver


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Not one up there for me... I train cos I like it, I like lifting heavier weights, I like feeling shattered after a good work out, or a bad workout for that matter... I dont look like a bber and probably wont if I am being completely honest... a mate who does once told me that I have the look of a power lifter. I can live with that... although I am not as big as all that... sigh...


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I train because i want to get bigger and stronger. I enjoy lifting weights and want to look better then i do.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

New to bodybuilding, only been in the game 2 years. I want to compete in afew years when I'm happy with my size/development.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Been training since 17 years old. Im now 47 and back into it this year after 10 year lay off. Competed at powerlifting in my late 20's, peaking at about 30 years old, but never competed at bodybuilding. Back then I suppose I ate too much ****e (to an extent) to get my calories, mainly whole eggs, milk, vast amounts of cheese, beef, potatoes and rice, oh, I forgot, beer as well.

These days I am more concerned on increasing my lean mass, reducing bodyfat and hopefully reaching a single figure bodyfat % sometime in the coming 12 months.

I never set myself any maximum lift targets now and concentrate on form now instead of how much I can lift.

Sooo, I suppose that as I am building a better body, I am a non competing bodybuilder


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

train to look good although i may take up rowing (perhaps olympics influenced) going to see what sports i got on the haven here


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Personally it's just to get/stay in shape.

Have always been very active and used to do competitive athletics and been keen on fitness but after having 4 children in 5 years it takes A LOT more to stay in shape :whistling:

Really admire what people here have achieved!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> Personally it's just to get/stay in shape.
> 
> Have always been very active and used to do competitive athletics and been keen on fitness but after having 4 children in 5 years it takes A LOT more to stay in shape :whistling:
> 
> Really admire what people here have achieved!


4 kids in 5 years and you still have time to train and write on here ....... impressive stuff G4


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> 4 kids in 5 years and you still have time to train and write on here ....... impressive stuff G4


lol ....My ex (their dad of course) has them LOTS so that I can get things done.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> Personally it's just to get/stay in shape.
> 
> Have always been very active and used to do competitive athletics and been keen on fitness but after having 4 children in 5 years it takes A LOT more to stay in shape :whistling:
> 
> Really admire what people here have achieved!


Actually i should have shortened the sentence to "4 kids in 5 years thats impressive " lol


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Train to look good and stay in shape for me, used to train a bit a while back and then couldn't for 18mths+ because of injury and the NHS inability to fix a simple problem and missed it like crazy when i couldn't do it. Now that i'm back i'm more dedicated than i ever was, being really careful about diet, training 6 days a week and getting more and more into it all the time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Well i suppose, ex- competitive powerlifter (competed on european and world scale) and now one of those guys who thinks hes the sh#t with a too small shirt in night clubs learing at women and trying to start fights.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Con said:


> Well i suppose, ex- competitive powerlifter (competed on european and world scale) and now one of those guys who thinks hes the sh#t with a too small shirt in night clubs learing at women and trying to start fights.


 You JEDI!

:thumbup1:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

competitive bodybuilder i suppose, trained for 7 years competed twice, Had a year out to recover (gear not training) and hopefully will compete in 2010:thumb:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Train to get in shape, would like to be bigger but i'm never gona compete or anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> This has probably been done before but i was wondering what the population of muscle uk looked like. A recent poll about how much people weighed suggested a large amount of people are at the start out part of bodybuilding or train to stay fit for other sports
> 
> this applies to both male and female members
> 
> i wondered what category most users fit into


Hmmm...Thought I knew the answer to that one but you've got me all confused Shaun! lol


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

i train for another sport but also to look better.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

went for the bottom option as

a) i will never be able to compete

B) i do not look good


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

going to compete next year


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

davetherave said:


> went for the bottom option as
> 
> a) i will never be able to compete
> 
> B) i do not look good


 Awwww what a negative nelly, group hug time....

You should change your name to Eeyore


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha naked group pile on i'll start


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Above everything else i'm a mountain biker, so being heavy doesnt work for me, but i like being stronger than i look, and i get a kick out of lifting weights so i juggle both.

Just recently came back to both after best part of 6 months not bein able to do either and dont honestly know how i didnt go absolutely crazy without it


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I train to stay healthier - I can't stand being flabby!

I'll probably never compete, but I'd like to improve the way I look.

I just like lifting weights - it's a sport I can do by myself, don't have to rely on anyone else - I've never been good at teamwork anyway :laugh:


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Con said:


> Awwww what a negative nelly, group hug time..../quote]
> 
> Think that sentence would fit in nicely in the funny office sayings thread :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't really think there's an option there for me... I'm a fat bloke who lifts weights kind of powerlifting-stylee... feel free to categorise me, folks!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

you dont have retired competitor lol

still training tho


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> I train for beaver


A very honest answer that man, :lol:


----------



## craigy86 (Apr 1, 2008)

I started to help my diabetes because i was in a bad way! Owe alot to my pal as well


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I plan on competing next year....maybe ... 

I'm big enough, but tbh the dieting scares me, although I eat pretty clean year round....


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

i always just classed myself as a weight lifter.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

About time to robsta,go for it.

Started of training for the sake of it now competitive bodybuilder


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> About time to robsta,go for it.
> 
> Started of training for the sake of it now competitive bodybuilder


think that is true of a lot of guys .. i just wanted to be bigger than 9 stone but think you get to a point where you need the challnege of competition


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Mine is 2 fold

1) I hopefully want to compete before I'm 40 if thats possible

2) I want a body to die for, when the man is sober :laugh:

Stumpy x


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nytol said:


> A very honest answer that man, :lol:


Well i would be lying if i said I wanted to train to look good for no reason


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

not a single person I know likes bodybuilding and most think it is just vanity.

Personally I like the lifestyle, in no particular order:

- busting my gut in the gym makes me want to eat clean to not squander the gains. Its about the only thing that makes me eat clean consistently

- lets face it it feels far better being strong than weak and bigger rather than smaller

- the feel of the pump and adrenelin is fantastic

- you get to look better the average man on the street

- keeps you out of the pubs


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

My diet has become lean and healthy because as i get older i want to reduce risk of cancers, illness and early death and stay healthy inside as well as outside.

My training is to get to the level of a muscle fitness front cover kind of guy. A good size.. Maybe 14 stone @ 12% BF for a nice lean well built look. Maybe a little heavier!

I also do it because i am fed up of looking at fat stupid people eating them selves to death, drinking all day long in pubs, walking down the street looking a disgrace. Id prefer to not have people look at me in the same way.... Id prefer them to see me drive a flash car and get out looking healthy and bulked and think....Ah he looks after him self....... But what they probably actually thinking is: what a show of ****! LOL! Which is what a british person would think but ah well.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Ollie B said:


> I train for beaver


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: A noble reason if I ever heard one


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Another old thread:confused1:


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

i can cover 3 of those categoris.

i train to look good and stay fit plus i would like to think i'm a competative bodybuilder but until i learn how to pose right and move to music that could be a dream, then of course i like being strong for my kickboxing and MMA.

just prefer being an decent all rounder rather than great 1 sport person!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ostrain said:


> Another old thread:confused1:


So what?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I like to make my self miserable so i do contest bodybuilding


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Bodybuilder in progress.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I consider myself a white Ronnie Coleman


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

an x successful bodybuilder with superb genetics.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I train to assist my boxing training, and to prevent getting small


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

bodybuilder in progress early days but i will get there.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Wannabe bodybuilder training for vanity and self improvement.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Not been training that long about 7 months so one hell of a long way to go but Im totally addicted.

Still training upper body even with leg in plaster.

Would like to think at some stage I would be able to compete but who knows will see in the future.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

started training about 2 years ago, 1 year ago won the nabba junios wales, went to the brits and messed up my carb up and got watery, then tore my chest and will now probably never get the chance to redeem myself. life is fu**er sometimes!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> started training about 2 years ago, 1 year ago won the nabba junios wales, went to the brits and messed up my carb up and got watery, then tore my chest and will now probably never get the chance to redeem myself. life is fu**er sometimes!!


personaly i think you will at some point,i entered as a junior a few times

when i was in my teens lol,i stopped bb and did other sports.

When i was 24 i started training seriously again,went on to compete.

Hopefuly you will recover enough to start training again,and compete in the future.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

mal said:


> personaly i think you will at some point,i entered as a junior a few times
> 
> when i was in my teens lol,i stopped bb and did other sports.
> 
> ...


i'm back training and in 3 months im already in better offseason shape than ever but my chest tendon just isn't there it cant heal so at best my chest will look like toney freemans but i had a botched NHS job on it and toney freeman had private surgery which is bound to look better.

I now train for vanity alone :beer:

i can't dwell on the could have been's because i'd be suicidal.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

look good in and out of a tshirt will do for me


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

God said:


> Is there anyway you can get further surgery to try and improve the look? Sounds like a very nasty injury.


yeah but costs like 5grand, this is why with BB such a low paid/non paid sport makes it hard for someone like me to justify 5grand on further surgery bro. :cursing:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

To look good/sports


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

A drug addict drug dependant natty hating freak


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

*GENETIC FREAK.*


----------



## Darran 76 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im fat and ugly and i hate myself "NOT"

i train to improve my body and mind, to look good and feel good about myself, and for the women to notice me of course, no other reason, Why would there be any other reasons?


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i do door work so i have to be a bit bigger and stronger than the average guy or no cvnt would listen to me


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd say im a bodybuilder, but also do it to look good. I haven't competed but would want to eventually once I pack on some more size...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

To carry on competing and to one day Beat Shaun Mc donald on stage  But that aside i love competing and bodybuiding as it teaches me awesome discipline:thumb:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

To hopefully one day compete


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Bodybuilder but never competed

I don't think I will compete it's just not my kind of thing


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Would say bodybuilder.. even though i have never competed i still diet / train like a bodybuilder...

And people call me a bodybuilder so guess i am, don't need a medal to live a lifestyle


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

I train to keep fit and healthy.

Well "try" to keep fit. Just makes life better in general.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sportsman


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm a [email protected] with delusions and body dysmorphia.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

new to training for bodybuilding, started serious 6 months back now and looking to add a sh1t load of mass and hopefully compete in comps in about 3/4 years if size and and condition etc is good enough


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

was a big kid (fat) lost about 4 stone about 6 year back loked ill started training again about 3-4 year ago still hold more body fat than i would like but just trying to gain more muscle at the minute will worry about the fat when i get the size i want to be  so i guess i train because i like it plus it keeps my weight in check


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

sorry none of the above im neither a bb or a power lifter i train becaus ei enjoy it i train heavy not because im after being strong but because i enjoy the challenge. for me its beating the reps with a certain weight or achieving a certain weight. i obviously enjoy being big and some targets i set are size related others are strength related but for me its personal it doesnt matter about shows or titles its about me beating myself every time i train


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

I ticked "bodybuilder but never competed", but I have never been anything like competition shape - I have always wanted to be big & build my body, but that has changed a bit recently..


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

A fat sack of crap


----------



## barryd (Nov 26, 2009)

ex competitive bodybuilder,70s/80s/90s.now training for fitness and health.longevity.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think of myself as a progressive weight trainer, if or when I compete I will then be a bodybuilder, but time is running out I'm 49 mow and not good enough imo, ho well I could always make the FB England team!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm only a few months in to my training, but the aim is to lose fat and put a fair bit of size on.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

A selfish man with no morals what so ever, but deep down not a bad guy...

Oh, wrong thread


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i train cos i enjoy training and feeling strong no way in a shape of a proper BB but would like to get more dedication and diet to get that shape.

working away on long hours and having a young family at home dosnt help either lol


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

None of the options really apply to me. I train as I enjoy it and its now in my system.

I don't care about others perceptiosn of me and I don't do it to show off. Nor to I train to play other sports etc so I picked "A bodybuilder but never competed " as I guess thats the closest. I do have alot of building still to do though.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

A prep Guru


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i've put new to it

as was a powerlifter 10 yrs ago competing in amatuer competitions won 2 drew 2 in team event

so know the basics having gone from 6 stone(yes my legs were as thick as my wrists are now)

then after putting good muscle on became diabetic type 1 so went back down to under 8 stone and having difficulty walking hills and steps

that was 8 yrs ago

now changed insulin so i can train and had to have 6month off due to a bite on thumb

been back 7weeks with one 4 day break for holiday and gaining good

i'm natural but happy with progress


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

GTT said:


> Ive trained for over 10 years now with a few breaks in between.
> 
> J*ust training because i like training, not trying to impress anyone or excel at another sport, currently not interested in getting huge eithe*r.


x2


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

I train to compliment my ego, the added confidence of knowing what a catch I am is just a bonus 

Arrogance is better than agreeably nice (weak!!)


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

I have just recently decided to change my training. I have been cardio training for 2 years now and wanted to start weight training with my fiance (Powerhousemcgru). I have got bored of cardio and want to do something more enjoyable. I want to do it to a level where I am lean and mildly built so still look feminine 

Any advice on a diet I should use for this training?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> I have just recently decided to change my training. I have been cardio training for 2 years now and wanted to start weight training with my fiance (Powerhousemcgru). I have got bored of cardio and want to do something more enjoyable. I want to do it to a level where I am lean and mildly built so still look feminine
> 
> Any advice on a diet I should use for this training?


Stop buying ready meals from the garage on the way too work lol


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

aa_sexy said:


> I have just recently decided to change my training. I have been cardio training for 2 years now and wanted to *start weight training with my fiance* (Powerhousemcgru). I have got bored of cardio and want to do something more enjoyable. I want to do it to a level where I am lean and mildly built so still look feminine
> 
> Any advice on a diet I should use for this training?





PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Stop buying ready meals from the garage on the way too work lol


Awwww how lovely!! 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/diets-nutrition


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Stop buying ready meals from the garage on the way too work lol


Lol, i have had to do that recently because I spend all my time looking after you and your training :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Lol, i have had to do that recently because I spend all my time looking after you and your training :tongue:


And you do an amazing job so thanks. And don't pretend you dont know about nutrition. You know its all about the Smarties cookies from tesco and morning jaffa cakes!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Lol, i have had to do that recently because I spend all my time looking after you and your training :tongue:


He's hard work ain't he lol

Training will be out the window for us 3 at weekend :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> He's hard work ain't he lol
> 
> Training will be out the window for us 3 at weekend :beer:


F.uck off. We are training on sat. Not coming all that way and not checking out your gym!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> F.uck off. We are training on sat. Not coming all that way and not checking out your gym!


If were training on saturday day then were having a chilled one on friday as i don't do hangovers very well lol

And yeah just spoke to the gym its normally £15 for a day pass?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> If were training on saturday day then were having a chilled one on friday as i don't do hangovers very well lol
> 
> And yeah just spoke to the gym its normally £15 for a day pass?


Well your big time there. Get me in for free!!!!

It's a privilage for them that im there!


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> He's hard work ain't he lol
> 
> Training will be out the window for us 3 at weekend :beer:


Nope training is not on my agenda, but he wants to go with you. I can just stay at home and make you guys breakfast 

Yes you love your cookies! I do know about nutrition for you but you want to be a monster and I dont lol.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well your big time there. Get me in for free!!!!
> 
> It's a privilage for them that im there!


I know some of the chicks that work there, i'll find out who's on the desk.

If not you simply go in the car park and get the lift,

Past the ground floor security and up in to the gym (without scanning) lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Nope training is not on my agenda, but he wants to go with you. I can just stay at home and make you guys breakfast
> 
> Yes you love your cookies! I do know about nutrition for you but you want to be a monster and I dont lol.


You can spend the time in the kitchen if you like?

When we get back we expect a masterpiece from tescos if we leave the cash? :thumbup1:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> You can spend the time in the kitchen if you like?
> 
> When we get back we expect a masterpiece from tescos if we leave the cash? :thumbup1:


Well got to keep both your energy levels up for saturday, cant have you both falling asleep on me lol.

I pretty sure I could rustle something up


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> You can spend the time in the kitchen if you like?
> 
> When we get back we expect a masterpiece from tescos if we leave the cash? :thumbup1:


I want 20 chicken drumsticks and mini roasted potatoes please!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Well got to keep both your energy levels up for saturday, *cant have you both falling asleep on me lol. *
> 
> I pretty sure I could rustle something up


You wont be able to sleep whilst being spit roasted babes!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You wont be able to sleep whilst being spit roasted babes!


Yeah ime it can be difficult to fall asleep when that's happening :devil2:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You wont be able to sleep whilst being spit roasted babes!


You cheeky buggers!! Its going to be an interesting weekend i think and remember its gay pride so it maybe you two i need to look out for :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> You cheeky buggers!! Its going to be an interesting weekend i think and remember its gay pride so it maybe you two i need to look out for :tongue:


I'm just going to drug you right up and you wont know what me and Raptor get up too lol.


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'm just going to drug you right up and you wont know what me and Raptor get up too lol.


That sounds nice lol :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'm just going to drug you right up and you wont know what me and Raptor get up too lol.


Lol she'll be passed out sleeping on the floor again, jokes :innocent:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i consider myself to be a GOD amongst men...........

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/88214-khaos-theory.html


----------



## niksuncle (Aug 25, 2010)

I guess I'm having a mid-life crisis, so I've started training to look better. In fact, I'm FEELING better too which just adds to the satisfaction. I have a very stressful job but now things aren't getting to me the way they used to. My only regret is that I didn't start sooner but I think I have the balance between weight training and cardio about right so I shouldn't burn out in a few weeks


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Khaos said:


> i consider myself to be a GOD amongst men...........
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/88214-khaos-theory.html


So with England being in large parts a godless society, people must just ignore you then?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

niksuncle said:


> I guess I'm having a mid-life crisis, so I've started training to look better. In fact, I'm FEELING better too which just adds to the satisfaction. I have a very stressful job but now things aren't getting to me the way they used to. My only regret is that I didn't start sooner but I think I have the balance between weight training and cardio about right so I shouldn't burn out in a few weeks


OMG you look like pscarb


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

lift the weights cos i enjoy it, go running because i have to


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

i train exclusively to impress the ladies, it doesnt happen very often though


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Is that you in your ava? :lol:


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

thats low man!!! hope your not dissin my love handles


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

> What do u consider yourself to be ?


Right now a miserable grumpy **** who's undernourished for the day and in a very bad mood :cursing:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

newbie looking to put on another 2 stone

Maybe 3 ;-)


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Ninja


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Ninja


Funny...You don't look Japanese...


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

a super sexy stud muffin


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Funny...You don't look Japanese...


 Well I'm Russian ninja that lives in London:lol: :bounce:


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

i train because I dont like gusts of wind going up my t-shirt holes


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I train cos i know my fat wife will NEVER step foot in a gym to bother me!


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

TommyFire said:


> I train cos i know my fat wife will NEVER step foot in a gym to bother me!


i couldn't help but LOL at this


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I have trained for 22 years on and off mainly for power and strength but being 5ft 11" and a trim 107kg is a side effect I can put up with


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i hope im under 'A bodybuilder but never competed'


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Difficult to answer, I'm 17. I'm not massive or anything, but I aim to compete in a few years.

Also, you've forgotten to put powerlifter on there.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

I reguard myself as new to body building, im only 16 but in say two years depending on my size and body fat i would love to compete, not to win but just to go for the crack and to meet other body builders around my size/age, not sure if there are under 18 body building competitions in the uk though..


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

I train for the POONTANG!!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I mostly consider myself to be a total and utter ****. Am working on improving that though.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

DillonnR said:


> I reguard myself as new to body building, im only 16 but in say two years depending on my size and body fat i would love to compete, not to win but just to go for the crack and to meet other body builders around my size/age, not sure if there are under 18 body building competitions in the uk though..


In the doc 'Baby faced bodybuilders' one of the people who competed was only 17 at the time


----------



## APG (Mar 1, 2011)

I dont just train to look good, i train for functionality


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*I enjoy working out, has teached me hundreds of things in and out the gym

*Training to good look and stay healthy

*Training for sports such as MMA

*Sports are far easier to get good at, if you'r in amazing shape anyhow.


----------

